# tarvike-



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

Eilen Usarissa uutisoitiin iPhonelle tarkoitetuista *"tarvikelatureista"*. Kyseessä näytti olevan iPhone-yhteensopivia mutta kolmannen osapuolen tuottamia latureja, joiden pelätään aiheuttavan sähköiskuja jne.

Onko yleistä käyttää _tarvike-_sanaa etuliitteenä tällä tavalla? Esim. mitä tarkoittaa jos puhuu "tarviketulostimesta", "tarvikenuppineulasta" tai "tarvikeporkkanasta"? (Kaksi jälkimmäistä esimerkkiä on ehkä vähän kaukaa haettua.)

Kiitos tuntemuksestanne


----------



## sakvaka

_Oheistarvike_ (accessory) on sana, joka viittaa tietyn sähkölaitteen kanssa käytettäviin, rakenteellisesti hyvin yksinkertaisiin lisälaitteisiin tai -tuotteisiin kuten latureihin, kuulokkeisiin, tulostimien mustekasetteihin tai puhdistussetteihin. Veikkaan, että tässä Uuden Suomen kirjoittaja viittaa _tarvikkeella_ nimenomaan siihen, että ko. laturi on iPhonen oheistarvike, joskaan ei alkuperäinen sellainen.


----------



## Hakro

Myös esimerkiksi autojen varaosien yhteydessä puhutaan tarvikeosista, kun tarkoitetaan varaosia, jotka eivät ole alkuperäisosia.

Jos kyseessä on luvaton kopiointi, puhutaan usein piraattiosista.


----------



## Gavril

Tässä lauseessa jutun kirjoittaja näytti tekevän eron "tarvikelatureiden" ja "aitojen Apple-lattureiden" välillä:



> Valtuutetut Apple-huoltoliikkeet vaihtavat iPhonen, iPadin tai iPodin tarvikelaturit 10 euron hintaan aitoon Apple-laturiin.



Ehkä tulkitsin lauseen väärin, mutta silti en ymmärrä, miksi sanaa "tarvikelaturi" käytetään jos kaikki puhelinlaturit ovat (oheis)tarvikkeita?

EDIT: Hakro postasi kun kirjoitin tätä vastausta. Voiko siis olla, että "tarvikelaturi" tarkoittaa tässä "varalaturia"?


----------



## Spongiformi

Kulutuselektroniikkapuolella etuliite "tarvike-" yleistyi merkitsemään nimenomaan kolmannen osapuolen valmistamia, (enemmän tai vähemmän) yhteensopivia lisälaitteita viimeistään silloin, kun halvat, alkuperäisosia korvaavat litiumioniakut alkoivat syttyä tuleen ihmisten kännyköissä. Tai ainakin minulla itselläni se juurtui kyseiseen merkitykseen silloin runsaan uutisoinnin vuoksi. Se on varmaankin autopuolelta lainattu termi, kuten Hakro sanoi.


----------

